# new wheels



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

old stock as of yesterday








as of about an hour ago (sorry pic sux, im not a good photographer, point and click and you like it)







[/QUOTE]


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: new wheels (a2lowvw)*

insane


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

nice.. is that 402'd?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

yeah 20mm front 18 rear, wheels are 20 x 8.5 5 1/4 inch backspacing with a 255-35-20 toyo proxes 4, no rubbing. i'll have better pics over the weekend


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

Very macho looking !! I like....


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Phat. Really want to make it bling? paint the rest of the body the same color. Oh my GAWD that color is incredible in monochromatic scheme.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Jim's16VScirocco)*

new pics are here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2036867


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

*Looks like this i mean...*

This pic still doesn't do it justice. The one I saw at the DLR almost got me to buy it on the spot.


----------

